# TeamSpeak Schwierigkeiten



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag Ihr lieben da draussen ,

 

Ich hoffe es gibt hier den ein oder anderen/andere die sich auskennt.

Und zwar hab ich seit heute morgen das Problem das ich nicht mehr auf Teamspeak komme.

Unser Gildenmeister derzeit ist drauf.

 

Bei mir stellt er keine Verbindung her nicht mal zum Teamspeak Server Router wurde 2 mal neu gestartet sowie auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt.

Laut Internet Anbieter liegt der Fehler nicht bei denen sondern eher bei Teamspeak oder an meinem Pc ka.

 

Firewall hab ich kurz auch schon deaktiviert löste das Problem aber auch nicht.

 

Da mein Englisch nemmer das beste ist fand ich im offiziellen Forum von denen auch keine Lösung.

 

Ich hoffe das mir hier wer helfen kann.


----------



## Tikume (25. Februar 2015)

Kürz den Post doch noch etwas zusammen und schreibe einfach "Teamspeak geht nicht"


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

hast du doch getan


----------



## Ogil (25. Februar 2015)

Was unser Tiku in seiner allzeit charmanten Art sagen will ist: Ein paar detailierte Infos wie Fehlermeldungen und detailiertere Angaben zu Deinem Setup waeren hilftreich. Hellsehen kostet extra.


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

Nur " Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen"


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

hab auch extra dazu geschrieben was ich bereits getan hab damit man das gleich auschließen kann :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2015)

Passiert das SOFORT nachdem du dich verbunden hast? Oder braucht er eine Weile, bis die Fehlermeldung erscheint?

 

Vielleicht hast du auch keine Rechte? Inkompatible TS-Client- <> TS-Server-Version?

 

PS: Ich war mal so frei, den Titel zu korrigieren.


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

danke fürs korrigieren

 

 

er braucht eine weile bis se erscheint


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

hab grad mitm Internet Anbieter ne stunde telefoniert haben nun auch Sachen usw am pc resettet und ist immernoch .

 

Das skurile dabei ist allerding habs nun erneut neu heruntergeladen das Teamspeak und es waren plötzlich wieder meine Favoriten da


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2015)

Dh es funktioniert nun wieder?

 

Falls nicht:


Wenn möglich anderen Computer / Laptop / beim Kumpel probieren
Gildenmeister fragen, ob er irgendwas an User- / Kanal-Rechten verstellt hat
Wie schon gesagt: Versionskonflikte ausschließen


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

nö , hab auch grad meinen bruder beauftragt der kommt auch rein , wohnt ca 15 km von hier also auch kein regionales programm

 

evtl liegts am pc ?


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2015)

Mögliche Ursachen sind hier immer Firewall oder Virenscanner (besonders Avira *hust*).

 

Was du auch probieren kannst: Neuen Windows-Benutzer anlegen, damit einloggen, testen.


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

hab virenscanner und Firewall abgeschalten nix


----------



## Tikume (25. Februar 2015)

IP-Adresse oder (Sub)domain als Servername? Bei letzterem ist ja nochmal ein DNS Server im Spiel. Löst der das nicht auf geht nix.


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

das heißt was genau bzw was soll ich da tun

 

is Ip addresse und Namen , Gilden Ts is zb IP und Teamspeak Testserver is namentlich


----------



## Tikume (25. Februar 2015)

Mach mal telnet:

 

telnet <ip> <port>

also z.B. telnet 85.214.67.127 10011

 

Sollte kommen:


```
TS3
Welcome to the TeamSpeak 3 ServerQuery interface, type "help" for a list of comm
ands and "help <command>" for information on a specific command.
exit
```


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2015)

Dabei sollte man noch anmerken, dass *telnet* ein Konsolenprogramm ist, was ab _*Windows Vista*_ erst über die "_Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren_"-Oberfläche aktiviert werden muss.

 

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/windows-vista-anleitungen/260-aktivierung-des-telnet-clients-unter-windows-vista.html


----------



## Tharthan78 (25. Februar 2015)

Das witzige is grad hab systemwiederherstellung gemacht und nun bin ich drin aber das is total kaputt seh grad noch member und der rest sind nur zahlen


----------



## Tikume (25. Februar 2015)

Dabei sollte man noch anmerken, dass *telnet* ein Konsolenprogramm ist, was ab _*Windows Vista*_ erst über die "_Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren_"-Oberfläche aktiviert werden muss.

 

Oder man nimmt PuTTY


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2015)

Das witzige is grad hab systemwiederherstellung gemacht und nun bin ich drin aber das is total kaputt seh grad noch member und der rest sind nur zahlen

Systemwiederherstellung ist doch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. 

Sicher, dass du die richtige TS-Version hast? Hast du schon den Test von Tikume probiert? Oder mal einen anderen Windows-Benutzer?

Oder man nimmt PuTTY

Yep. Geht doch nix über eine GUI.


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2015)

Naja, ne Gui um eine IP und nen Port einzugeben braucht man ja nicht wirklich. Aber um z.B. auf einen Server per SSH  zuzugreifen ist das DIng einfach Quasi-.Standard. Und Telnet geht eben auch


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

Guten morgen Ihr :-)

 

Also das mitm Benutzer hab ich versucht brachte gar nix

 

nachm Systemwiederherellen ging es seltsamerweise wieder nur das das Programm so verbuggt is das ich weder was lesen konnte im TS ,

noch das ich hörte wenn wer Channels betritt und verlässt usw usw

 

Habs jetzt mal von der platte geschmissen und lade es mir erneut runter

 

Aso und ja das richtige auf der Orginal Seite


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

So nochmal runtergeladen und aufgesetzt nun geht es seltsamerweise,bisher fehlerfrei.

 

Die 32 bit Version mal genommen , lass es jetzt mal die Tage laufen bin ja gespannt


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

Das sind die fehler also im Protokoll die er mir anzeigt , evtl versteht die wer

 

 

26.02.2015 09:53:05        Info    TeamSpeak 3 Client 3.0.16 (2014-08-04 13:42:43)    
26.02.2015 09:53:05        Info    SystemInformation: Windows 7 SP1 (7601) x64 (AMD or Intel) Binary: 32bit    
26.02.2015 09:53:06    Direct Sound    Debug    setting timer resolution to 1ms    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    *** Time [SPAWN_EVENTCONVERTER]: 434    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    Loading plugin: appscanner_plugin    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    Loading plugin: clientquery_plugin    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    Loading plugin: lua_plugin    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    Loading plugin: teamspeak_control_plugin    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    Loading plugin: test_plugin    
26.02.2015 09:53:06        Info    Loading plugin: ts3g15    
26.02.2015 09:53:06    Query    Info    listening on 127.0.0.1:25639    
26.02.2015 09:53:09    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:09    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:09        Info    *** Time [SERVERVIEWMANAGER]: 1211    
26.02.2015 09:53:09    Input    Info    Default monitoring enabled    
26.02.2015 09:53:09        Info    *** Time [MAINWINDOW]: 3615    
26.02.2015 09:53:09        Info    *** Time [INIT]: 3615    
26.02.2015 09:53:09    ClientUI    Info    Qt version: 5.2.1    
26.02.2015 09:53:09    ClientUI    Info    Using configuration location: C:\Users\Thorsten78\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client\settings.db    
26.02.2015 09:53:10    ClientUI    Info    Last update check was: Do Feb 26 09:34:25 2015    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    ClientUI    Info    Connect to server: voice.teamspeak.com    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    ClientUI    Info    Trying to resolve voice.teamspeak.com    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    TSDNS    Info    SRV DNS resolve unsuccessful for "_ts3._udp.voice.teamspeak.com"    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    TSDNS    Info    DNS resolve successful, "voice.teamspeak.com"=194.97.114.2    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    TSDNS    Info    TSDNS found at "voice.teamspeak.com" and queried successfully. Result: 194.97.114.2:9987    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    TSDNS    Info    SRV TSDNS found at "_tsdns._tcp.teamspeak.com"=>"voice.teamspeak.com:41144" and queried successfully. Result: 194.97.114.2:9987    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    ClientUI    Info    Lookup finished: 194.97.114.2 9987 voice.teamspeak.com 1 0    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    ClientUI    Info    Resolve successful: 194.97.114.2:9987    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    ClientUI    Info    Blacklist check ok    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    ClientUI    Info    Initiating connection: 194.97.114.2:9987 voice.teamspeak.com    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS:penDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS Buffer size: 896    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS:penDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::startDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:17    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::startDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS:penDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS Buffer size: 882    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS:penDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    PreProSpeex    Info    Speex version: speex-1.2beta3    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::startDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::startDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Connecting    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    PktHandler    Devel    Puzzle solve time: 28    
26.02.2015 09:53:18    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Connected    
26.02.2015 09:53:19    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Establishing connection    
26.02.2015 09:53:19    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Connection established    
26.02.2015 09:53:19    PermManager    Info    Loading permissions from cache    
26.02.2015 09:53:19        Info    Failed to download remote image: Error downloading http://www.teamspeak.com/images/misc/90x90_ts3_logo.png- server replied: Service Temporarily Unavailable 301     
26.02.2015 09:53:19        Info    Failed to download remote image: Error downloading http://www.teamspeak.com/media_repository/files/mediakit_2013/02_banner_skysraper/ts_Bn_468x60-claim_02.jpg- server replied: Service Temporarily Unavailable 301     
26.02.2015 09:53:40    FileTransfer    Error    Failed to open filetransfer tcp connection to 194.97.114.2:30033    
26.02.2015 09:54:20    ClientUI    Error    Error getting transfer sender state    
26.02.2015 09:55:38    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Disconnected    
26.02.2015 09:55:38    ClientUI    Info    Disconnected or forced to leave, want autoreconnect = 0    
26.02.2015 09:55:38    Bookmarks    Info    Disconnect, total time: 140 - 392    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Connect to server: 62.104.20.82    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Blacklist check ok    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Initiating connection: 62.104.20.82:10153 62.104.20.82    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Connecting    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    PktHandler    Devel    Puzzle solve time: 16    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Connected    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Establishing connection    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Connection established    
26.02.2015 09:55:54    PermManager    Info    Loading permissions from cache    
26.02.2015 09:56:18    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:56:18    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::associateAECDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:56:24    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::associateAECDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:56:44    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:56:44    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::associateAECDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:06    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::associateAECDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:14    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:14    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::associateAECDevice-enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:47    Windows Audio Session    Debug    WAS::associateAECDevice-leave    
26.02.2015 09:57:55    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter    
26.02.2015 09:57:55    Windows Audio Session    Devel    DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

Wobei er mir die Dinger hier als Error anzeigt in dem Protokoll

 

26.02.2015 09:53:19        Info    Failed to download remote image: Error downloading http://www.teamspeak...90_ts3_logo.png- server replied: Service Temporarily Unavailable 301    
26.02.2015 09:53:19        Info    Failed to download remote image: Error downloading http://www.teamspeak...60-claim_02.jpg- server replied: Service Temporarily Unavailable 301    
26.02.2015 09:53:40    FileTransfer    Error    Failed to open filetransfer tcp connection to 194.97.114.2:30033    
26.02.2015 09:54:20    ClientUI    Error    Error getting transfer sender state    
26.02.2015 09:55:38    ClientUI    Info    Connect status: Disconnected    
26.02.2015 09:55:38    ClientUI    Info    Disconnected or forced to leave, want autoreconnect = 0    
26.02.2015 09:55:38    Bookmarks    Info    Disconnect, total time: 140 - 392


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

Die Fehler sind nicht relevant für die normale Verbindung zum Server. Das ist nur ein Problem für physikalische Datentransfers und angezeigte Banner. ^^

Bei dem Krampf und der Notwendigkeit Systemwiederherstellungen nutzen zu müssen, hätte ich Windows in der Zeit einfach mal frisch aufgesetzt - soll ja manchmal auch ganz heilsam sein fürs restliche System.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2015)

So nochmal runtergeladen und aufgesetzt nun geht es seltsamerweise,bisher fehlerfrei.

Das sind die fehler also im Protokoll die er mir anzeigt , evtl versteht die wer

Das bedeutet heute früh gg 10 Uhr ging noch alles und dann ab 17 gehts schonwieder nicht mehr?


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2015)

Bei dem Krampf und der Notwendigkeit Systemwiederherstellungen nutzen zu müssen, hätte ich Windows in der Zeit einfach mal frisch aufgesetzt - soll ja manchmal auch ganz heilsam sein fürs restliche System. 

 

Die Nachricht, dass es sinnvoll wäre Windows mal neu zu machen ist für die meisten Leute schlimmer als würde man Ihnen sagen dass sie morgen sterben.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

Die Nachricht, dass es sinnvoll wäre Windows mal neu zu machen ist für die meisten Leute schlimmer als würde man Ihnen sagen dass sie morgen sterben.

 

Kann ich verstehen, wenn man allergisch auf Partition nur für Windows ist, oder SSDs als Teufelswerk verflucht und keine Lust hat mal ein ISO von der letzten Windows-Version inkl. zumindest einem aktuellen Patch-Stand zu erstellen, um Installationszeit zu sparen. ^^


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

ja hatte das system aber erst neu aufgesetzt gehabt darum wollte ichs net nochmal tun ;-)


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

wie gesagt , bisher läuft es derzeit stabil und fehlerlos warum auch immer jetzt plötzlich , evtl lags ja echt am Downloadordner von Teamspeak direkt

 

danke euch trotzdem schonmal


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

wie gesagt , bisher läuft es derzeit stabil und fehlerlos warum auch immer jetzt plötzlich , evtl lags ja echt am Downloadordner von Teamspeak direkt

 

danke euch trotzdem schonmal

 

D.h. du hast jetzt erfolgreich den 32 Bit Client auf deinem 64 Bit Windows laufen?


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Februar 2015)

Jop Zam hab ich :-)


----------

